# Well he stole her :(



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

He came for his stuff and didn't bring her. I could of refused to let him take his stuff but I needed to be done with him and so did my son. He also stole other things like my son IPOD that he worked so hard to earn. I love you Lucy and I will still try and fight to get you back. I'm so sad about this. Here is the only picture that I have of her. This is when I first found her and I was trying to find her owners.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is so sad...I hope you get her back.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think that you might have good grounds legally. I think I remember you saying that she's microchipped with his info BUT you have all vet records in your name. I'd call the police and see where it leads you. I'm so sorry, this must be terribly difficult! Hugs to you and your son.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope Lucy is back home soon. So sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry...I hope that you can get her back. Please let us know what happens... {{hugs}} to you and your son.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish you success in your fight to get Lucy back where she belongs.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope you get her back. Can I say, "What a scumbag?"


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how terrible! I'm so very sorry for you and your son!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

You are much nicer than I would've been. Theres no way he would've gotten any of his stuff out of my house without trading the dog in return.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> You are much nicer than I would've been. Theres no way he would've gotten any of his stuff out of my house without trading the dog in return.



Me too! 

I do understand that you needed to get him out of your and your son's life, but I just couldn't have done it. I am so sorry! I hope you can get her back through the legal route. I know you have to be heartbroken.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know your circumstances but it sounds to me like he isn't the kind of man you or son need around. 
I'm so sorry that he has kept Lucy. I'm hoping that if he gets tired of her or once his anger subsides that he will bring her back. At the very least, I hope that he is good to her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry...I hope you take advantage of any legal recourse you have.
You might mention to your Vet that should he take her there for a check up/treatment/ etc, that they call you to come get her, since he has her illegally.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Call the police, right now. Start with the IPOD story and end with the dog. I am sure you are scared but stand up straight and fight. A-hole.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I can't call the police right now because my son is here. I was planning on calling Monday but son stayed home sick and I don't want to put him through anything more. My coworker is having lunch with the cheif of police tomorrow and will talk with him and see what needs to be done. It killed me letting him have his stuff but it was affecting my son. If it were just me I wouldn't of given in for anything. Heck he would of never left with the dog in the first place. I have called the vet and they know. What a jerk and I'm being nice. Thanks all for the good thoughts.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck. How old is your son?


----------



## franswit (Mar 2, 2010)

Omg...I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now! Hope you get your pup back...Not cool at all!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Good luck. How old is your son?


 He will be 12 on Sunday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope the police will be able to give you some answers to get her back. Your son and you must be heartbroken. He is a jerk. I would say more but this is a family forum.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know any of the background to your post, but I just wanted to tell you that I am completely pissed off on your behalf. I'm sorry that you and your son are going throught his, and I sincerely hope that your dog will be home with you soon.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

It was so sad last night. My son just cryed for her and wouldn't stop. I didn't sleep much because I was just thinking of her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> It was so sad last night. My son just cryed for her and wouldn't stop. I didn't sleep much because I was just thinking of her.


Is your ex your son's father? If not, I don't see why making a police report in front of your son would be a problem. He obviously loved the dog, too. It would be a great character building experience for him to see that you will fight for what is rightfully yours, and you would be doing it by going the legal route.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh Kathy - I am so sorry about Lucy and all of this. He probably just kept her to be mean. Sheesh. I hope he gets what he deserves someday.

My sister didn't make good choices in her younger days and was a bit wild.:uhoh: When husband #3 (or so - I forget) left, he headed out to the dog pen to get the two beagles my dad had given them.

He ended up leaving with a truck full of buckshot and no dogs.: Too bad this wasn't an option for the creep in your life. My sister was so scary the ex never came back.:doh:


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Is your ex your son's father? If not, I don't see why making a police report in front of your son would be a problem. He obviously loved the dog, too. It would be a great character building experience for him to see that you will fight for what is rightfully yours, and you would be doing it by going the legal route.


You do make a very good point and I didn't think of it that way. Your right I will file a report tonight when I get off work. I wish I didn't have to work. No, he is not my sons father thank god.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh Kathy - I am so sorry about Lucy and all of this. He probably just kept her to be mean. Sheesh. I hope he gets what he deserves someday.
> 
> My sister didn't make good choices in her younger days and was a bit wild.:uhoh: When husband #3 (or so - I forget) left, he headed out to the dog pen to get the two beagles my dad had given them.
> 
> He ended up leaving with a truck full of buckshot and no dogs.: Too bad this wasn't an option for the creep in your life. My sister was so scary the ex never came back.:doh:


Teresa - I wish I had that option.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree, call the police report him and also report the IPOD and anything else he took. Maybe when he sees you are serious he will give everything back.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Before my husband and I were married, I made sure that all vet records, registrations etc were in my name in case anything like this happened. Not sure how the law works. Bring anything you have as documentation, rabies certificate? to the police too.

Good luck. I am sure it would make your son happy to know that you are fighting for his dog. I have an 11 and 12 year old, they would understand.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and your son. In a way, I somewhat know what you're going through. My dad stole my ten year old border collie mix, Buddy, from my house a few years ago. Legally, it was his dog, since I was just a kid when we adopted him, and he paid for all the vet bills, etc. But at that time, my dad had turned into a completely different man because of drug use and was now living in the back of a van, and I knew that wasn't the life Buddy deserved. I knew the places where my dad would hang out, particularly this state park where we would always walk the dogs. I drove there and found my dad in the front seat of his van, with Buddy tethered to the back (on that latch used for hauling). I got out of the car, ran up to Buddy, unhooked his leash and he jumped in the car with me and we sped away. He's been happy with me and my family ever since.

I do understand why you don't want to cause a fuss for your son's sake. During our family's hard times, my mom was the same way with me and my brother, even though we were both young adults. In the end, though, we know it's what she had to do and we would have preferred her to argue and stand up for us rather than idly standing by and letting him walk all over her. I hope you and your son can get through this together and bring Lucy back home where she belongs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can understand you want to do everything you can to get your dog back but very careful. Do you think he could be violent? Because there was a person that I know that in spite her husband shot her two dogs to keep her from having them back. Not to scare you but just to be careful in how it is handled.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, I think he could be violent. I think that is why I havn't done anything yet. I'm scared. I was going to file a report tonight, but I'm just scared. I'm scared, mad, sad, very angry and plus who know what else. What if he doesn't have her anymore? One of our last fights he kept saying thanks, now I have to kill my dogs because where am I going to find a place to live that would take them. Then he was having trouble finding a place for two dogs, and now he has three? Sorry I'm just babbling.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe you should let the police know your afraid for the safety of your dog. You're afraid he may do something to spite you.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would have never let him leave. My dogs are all AKC registered in my name, everything's in my name, and we are happily married.

What other two dogs did he take? I'm so very said for you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, hope you can work it out! Be strong don't let this jerk take your baby, report him!


----------



## skyismine02 (Feb 19, 2010)

The simple fact you use the word ''stole'' her in the thread starter warrants police involvement.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> Yes, I think he could be violent. I think that is why I havn't done anything yet. I'm scared. I was going to file a report tonight, but I'm just scared. I'm scared, mad, sad, very angry and plus who know what else. What if he doesn't have her anymore? One of our last fights he kept saying thanks, now I have to kill my dogs because where am I going to find a place to live that would take them. Then he was having trouble finding a place for two dogs, and now he has three? Sorry I'm just babbling.


If you are afraid of him, you need to file for an order of protection and file a police report about the items (including your dog) that he has stolen.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I wrote a nice long reply and the computer ate it. Let's see if I can recreate it.

If you think this creep can be violent, you are quite possibly right. Take care of yourself and your son. I am very sorry you are having to deal with this situation and this person. I know it is stressful and very, very scary.

I did not mean to imply that you had done wrong to let him take Lucy in order to try and diffuse the situation. Sometimes we just do what we have to. My sister was funny running her husband off:, but she was scarier than a pack of wolves back then. We had no sympathy for the guy, but he was probably actually decent. he didn't stick around long enough for us to know.:uhoh:

I hope he has gotten his anger out and will just disappear. Too bad we can't make that happen.

I'm sure you need to babble away. Call me if you need to. I'll keep you, your son and the dogs in my heart and prayers for a quick and peaceful resolution to this.

Teresa


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

jessi mom said:


> Yes, I think he could be violent. I think that is why I havn't done anything yet. I'm scared. I was going to file a report tonight, but I'm just scared. I'm scared, mad, sad, very angry and plus who know what else. What if he doesn't have her anymore? One of our last fights he kept saying thanks, now I have to kill my dogs because where am I going to find a place to live that would take them. Then he was having trouble finding a place for two dogs, and now he has three? Sorry I'm just babbling.


You need to file a report, and the sooner the better from a legal stand point. I also would look into getting a restraining order against him. This just sounds like a dangerous situation for all involved, and a paper trail is critical. Call all the local shelters and bring them photos so if he turns her into a shelter you know.

My heart breaks for you and your son going through this. I am so sorry. I am very proud of you for being strong during this difficult time.


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

File a police report. Inform them of all that has been going on. Also contact your local Humane Society and see what they can do for the pup to at least verify its safety or potentially see if the living envoirnment is unsafe and maybe you could get em back.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have vet records that showed you paid for the care? Do you have any receipts for food, toys, or any other expenses relating to the dog? Is she registered in your name?

What legal claim might he have that the dog is his?


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

The only other thing is to get a witness or him to admit in court that the dog was bought for your son, this might help.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Would a Animal Cruelty Officer be of any help?
If you say he is violent and might harm the dogs, I would think they could help.
Sorry for what you and your son is going through.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry I haven't responded lately my computer died. I called the police and tried to file a report and they told me that I needed to file a small claims report. I have been gathering infomation for the report and trying to find a report to file. I went to the small claims office and got there reports and they are for monies only. I called them on it and they said that I have to find my own report. I been looking on the internet and havn't found anything. When my son get home and if I haven't found anything by then we will head down to the office store and see what they have. Thanks everyone. Kathy

PS: My vet is completly on my side of this matter


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All I can think of right now is Judge Judy! Dogs are considered property. Hmm...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I wish I had her on my side. THat's All I could think about too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I knew more about filing claims. If you file you may be able to file for (Gawd this sounds awful) a dollar amount and ask for her return instead? I'm clueless...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey that is not a bad idea. I will have to look into that. Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Read through this link. I haven't read the whole thing yet. Maybe there is a link to the forms? I hope you can settle this soon and peacefully. http://www.osbar.org/public/pamphlets/smallclaims.html


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know if you have $100 for the consultation, but this lawyer in Oregon deals primarily with pet ownership battles.

http://www.animallawpractice.com/index.asp?f=animal-law-profile


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Given the fact that it was agreed upon that this pup was your son's, and you performed the primary care of dog, plus the fact that the vet bills are in your name, you can make a strong argument that the dog belongs with you and your son.

I'm a retired California attorney, therefore, unfamiliar with Oregon law. However, if you are serious about obtaining possession of your dog, I strongly suggest that you make your way to the small claims division of your local court house (you will likely need to file the claim in the jurisdiction where the ex resides), and immediately file a claim for the return of your property. Nolo.com has specific advice for small claims cases in certain states, and will guide you through the process. Additionally, many courthouses have small claims workshops to guide people through the obstacle course of a lawsuit.

I realize you are fearful of the ex.....I would certainly take this into account, and try again to file a report with the police, but this time make it very clear that he threatened to kill the dog. Make sure to also include in the report any threats he made against you or your son or your personal property. Then you may use this report as a basis for a stay away order. You may also file this complaint yourself. I don't know of any courts here in California that do not have restraining order workshops, so I wouldn't be surprised if Oregon does as well. You don't necessarily need the police report, but it does help.

From my experience, both professionally and personally, your ex is relishing in the power he has over you. He obviously doesn't care about you or your son; he's only out to "win." 

Has he ever been physically violent toward you? Your son? The dogs? What type of threats has he made recently? Please take all of this into consideration, and please make sure you include this in the police report. He promised to bring the dog when he retrieved his possessions, but he didn't....perhaps you may tell the police that you fear he did something to the dog as he threatened!

I hope you are able to be strong for both you and your son. Please proceed carefully if this guy is threatening crazy. I know it will go a long way with your son to see you take charge, and fight for the right thing in the end.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have never used this site before, but $20 bucks may be worth letting them do the paperwork for you. It looks like you choose the right jurisdiction and court, and they prepare the proper documents. Just a suggestion-----I just couldn't get over my anger with this guy, so I kept looking for help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew someone with Law experience would step forward. 

Having experienced a few difficult situations as a child, I hope all is resolved peacefully, and the pup comes home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Please read all of the good people here that have given great advice.

Look at Page 5 and Be Careful.

I am praying for you, your Son and Lucy.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Best of luck for you, your son and Lucy. Definitely file a claim and pursue all legal avenues. 

I absolutely despise people like that. When we divorced my ex-wife would not relinquish custody of my dog (whom she openly admitted was "mine"). She held onto her for almost two years just to give her back to me a week before she had to be put down from advanced liver cancer... I don't hate her anymore but I will never forgive her...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Cassie&Bailey'sMom said:


> Given the fact that it was agreed upon that this pup was your son's, and you performed the primary care of dog, plus the fact that the vet bills are in your name, you can make a strong argument that the dog belongs with you and your son.
> 
> I'm a retired California attorney, therefore, unfamiliar with Oregon law. However, if you are serious about obtaining possession of your dog, I strongly suggest that you make your way to the small claims division of your local court house (you will likely need to file the claim in the jurisdiction where the ex resides), and immediately file a claim for the return of your property. Nolo.com has specific advice for small claims cases in certain states, and will guide you through the process. Additionally, many courthouses have small claims workshops to guide people through the obstacle course of a lawsuit.
> 
> ...


 Thanks you so much for the advice and the website. i'll be looking forward to looking it over. When you said they would fill out the paperwork for 20.00 where you talking about Nolo.com? Thanks for caring. Kathy


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope you get your dog back.....she is adorable. My dh's x-wife got his dog.....she was such a witch and out of spite (since she knew how much he loved his dog) she had it put to sleep. Just thinking of it make me boil!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

grcharlie said:


> I hope you get your dog back.....she is adorable. My dh's x-wife got his dog.....she was such a witch and out of spite (since she knew how much he loved his dog) she had it put to sleep. Just thinking of it make me boil!


That's sooo mean. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

I think she was referring to Nolo.com when she mentioned $20.
Can you offer to buy Lucy back from him, or give him something else you have that he would want? Don't know how your finances are, but that might work.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh Kathy, I didn't notice that the link to the website I was referring to failed to transfer onto my second post. Here it is: https://turbocourt.com/go.jsp?act=actShowAppInfo&appcode=elf-oregon-sc&courtcode=Washington.

I sure hope this works out for you and your son. I'm keeping positive thoughts and sending you strength!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All*

To All

Kathy (Jessi's Mom), has to buy a laptop for home-that's why she hasn't replied.
She was hoping to get one last night.

Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How can a full grown man steal from a boy is beyond me. Dont let the git get away with it, go and get your dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Kathy.

Hope she is able to get a laptop soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from kathy*

Here is an update from Kathy that I got today:

Karen - Thanks for getting me the message. *I still don't have a computer. They promised me they would have it done last week and it didn't happen. Now they say Wens. We will see. Will you post in my post that I don't have a computer and I'm not ignoring anyone? Also, could you please thank Copeers mom for me if you have time? Thanks Kathy*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy's Computer*

Kathy's computer is still not working-she was hoping to get it working today.
Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I finally got my computer working. Can't say anything on the subject. If you'd like to pm me and I reconize your user's name I'll let you know.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh good! Im bumping this in case others miss it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jlc*

JLC

So glad to see you poted. Anyone who wants to talk to her please pm her and send her your email address.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Randomly came across this post but read the entire thing - wondering if this had a happy ending?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Woah 2yr old bump.

And now I'm curious, did jlc get a happy ending? I know it's in the past and I hope we don't bring up any ill feelings, just wondering if there was a happy ending to this.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes I just joined in May and just read this whole thread. Hope it had a happy ending!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I too have just read this and I really really hope they got their dog back, can anyone that know just say yes or no to it getting the right ending :uhoh:


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sorry about what happened. I hope you get her back. Prayers sent!


----------

